# حصرى esab arc welding course



## yosief soliman (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اقدم لكم هذا الكورس فى اللحام
esab arc welding course
مرفق صورة لمحتويات الكورس
نسألكم الدعاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------

